# AWV (G0438/G0439) with depression screening (G0444)



## ajfinn0216 (Dec 18, 2013)

I've noticed that depression screening is not allowed with G0438 per CCI edits, but is allowed with G0439.  Does this seem odd to anyone else?

Angie


----------



## Kisalyn (Dec 24, 2013)

I think depression screening is a component of the Initial AWV. It's not part of the Subsequent AWV so if you choose to use the screening tool, you can bill in addition.


----------

